# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  المنازعات التجارية وطرق تسويتها

## هبة على

*المنازعات التجارية وطرق تسويتها*
*أ.د/ طارق عبد السلام*

يُقصد بالمنازعات التجارية المنازعات التي تنشأ في سياق النشاط التجاري. وقد تتعلق هذه المنازعات بالأوراق التجارية، أو بالعقود التجارية وتشمل عقد البيع وعقد التوريد وعقد الامتياز التجاري، أو بالوكالات التجارية والعقود ذات الصلة، أو بالأوراق المالية.

ويُقصد بالأوراق التجارية الأوراق التي يتم تداولها بين الأفراد، وتعتبر بديلا للنقود، وقيمتها ترتبط بما يُدون فيها، وتتميز بسهولة نقلها وإنشائها. وتشمل الأوراق التجارية الكمبيالة والشيك والسند الإذني والسند لحامله وغيرها من الأوراق المحررة لأعمال تجارية والتي يجري العرف على قبولها كأداة وفاء في المعاملات بدلا من النقود. ويحدد القانون شروطا لكل نوع من هذه الأوراق.

أما العقود التجارية فتشمل كل أنواع العقود التي تتم فيما بين التجار أو بخصوص معاملة تجارية. ومن أمثلتها عقد البيع وعقد التوريد وعقد الامتياز التجاري. وتسري عليها الأحكام الخاصة بالعقود عموما فضلا عن ما يحدده القانون بشأن الالتزامات التجارية ولكل نوع منها، بوجه خاص.

أما الأوراق المالية فهي صكوك تصدر عن هيئات حكومية أو شركات خاصة وتمثل حقا لمالكها لدى الجهة المصدرة ويمكن تداولها. وهي عادة تصدر بنفس القيمة المالية بعكس الاوراق التجارية والتي تتفاوت قيمتها. ومن اشكالها الاسهم والسندات.

*ولمزيد من المعلومات* عن هذا الموضوع، يمكنكم الاطلاع على البرنامج التدريبي لدورة "المنازعات التجارية وطرق تسويتها" من خلال الدخول لموقع المجموعه الدولية للتدريب صبرة جروب

----------

